# Wurm Online (100% Sandbox)



## Severas (25. Januar 2013)

Hi,

Wer total auf Sandbox steht und auch Nerven und Geduld aus Stahl hat sollte sich mal http://www.wurmonline.com/ anschauen.

Lasst euch nicht gleich von der Grafik oder der Tatsache das is Java ist abschrecken, es ist was die möglichkeiten und freiheiten betrifft absolut ungeschlagen, es gibt nichts vergleichbares.

What can I do in Wurm?

Explore huge, diverse landmasses extending over 512sq km in total
&#8226; Craft and use thousands of unique items
&#8226; Hunt creatures such as the unique red dragon, forest giant, kyklops, troll king and others!
&#8226; Modify the terrain; dig, raise, flatten and sculpt the land around you!
&#8226; Capture and breed animals from the environment
&#8226; Train 114 Skills, 10 Player Characteristics, and 3 Religion Characteristics
&#8226; Follow one of four unique deities and religions.
&#8226; Become a priest or champion of your religion and learn powerful spells and enchantments.
&#8226; Choose one of five meditation paths and take advantage of special meditation abilities
&#8226; Earn as many of our 200+ skill and achievement titles as you have time for!
&#8226; Mount various creatures, from horses and carts to unicorns, bears and even dragons!
&#8226; Construct, crew or even captain seven different ship types, from small rowing boats to impressive caravels with other players
&#8226; Build a variety of structures, from guard towers to stone houses to fences and statues.
&#8226; Found your own settlement wherever you desire; own land, build a farm, a castle, or perhaps an entire village!
&#8226; Pave roads and plant signs to improve local infrastructure and by connecting settlements
&#8226; Live off the land by creating fields to farm a variety of crops including potatoes, garlic, cotton, wheat, pumpkins and more!
&#8226; Cook food using a huge range of ingredients
&#8226; ...and much more!

Falls sich das mal jemand angucken will, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden per PM, oder ingame an Cadurynn oder Abarec.
Wir sind auf dem Freedom Server: Release.

Wir suchen noch aktive Spieler.

Eigener TS3 Server ist auch vorhanden.
Der Start ist wirklich nicht sehr einfach und man weiss beim 1. einloggen auch ned wirklich womit man anfangen soll oder wie überhaupt was geht.

Aja, man kann es kostenlos spielen (skill cap 20 dann), mit 5€ Monatsabo dann skill bis 100.
Was aber bei bestimmten Skills ein paar Jahre dauern kann.  

Mfg
Severas

Anbei noch Bilder von unserer Stadt:
[attachment=13099:wurm.20130124.1808.jpg][attachment=13100:wurm.20130124.1808_1.jpg][attachment=13101:wurm.20130124.1810.jpg]

[attachment=13102:wurm.20130124.1811.jpg][attachment=13103:wurm.20130124.1812.jpg][attachment=13104:wurm.20130124.1814.jpg]

[attachment=13105:wurm.20130124.1814_1.jpg][attachment=13106:wurm.20130124.1815.jpg][attachment=13107:wurm.20130124.1819.jpg]


----------



## Xenjon (26. Januar 2013)

spiele es auch schon seit zwei monaten, mir gefällt es auch sehr gut

ach ja bei bild drei kommt mir bekannt vor glaube bin da letzte woche vorbeigelaufen


----------



## sli (27. Januar 2013)

.....is das auch was für gelegenheitsspieler oder sollte man da unmengen an zeit mitbringen?


lg sli


----------



## Severas (27. Januar 2013)

Hm.....schwer zu sagen, müsstest du dir angucken und ein bild machen, kostet ja nix, also sehr zeitintensiv kann es schon werden....


----------



## Xenjon (27. Januar 2013)

sli schrieb:


> .....is das auch was für gelegenheitsspieler oder sollte man da unmengen an zeit mitbringen?
> 
> 
> lg sli




kommt immer darauf an was du erreichen willst, ich verbringe zumbeispiel nur 2 bis 3 stunden am tag im spiel und schaffe jeden tag etwas


----------



## Severas (30. Januar 2013)

Wen das nicht überzeugt.... 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0cxSN5zRarI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Januar 2013)

Schöner Trailer, der Lust auf mehr macht. Was mich bei Wurm aber abschreckt ist die UI und das Handling. Von allen Videos, die ich mir bisher angeschaut habe, scheint es, als ob die ganze "Action" über umständliche Menüsteuerungen abläuft. Für die gleichen Aktionen X mal irgendwo klicken und dabei X Untermenüs bedienen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOE-c4s4Yi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist das wirklich so umständlich, wie es aussieht?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (30. Januar 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so umständlich, wie es aussieht?



Ja, ist es. Ich habe es vor geraumer Zeit auch mal antesten wollen, aber mich hatte dieses umständliche tausendfache Geklicke bereits im Tutorial angekotzt, so dass ich das Spiel wieder beiseite gelegt habe. 

Wollte mich schon fast wieder dranwagen, aber dein gepostetes Video hat die schlechten Erinnerungen zurückgeholt.


----------



## Severas (30. Januar 2013)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten. 

Ein paar aktionen wie digging, mining und so zeug kann man auf Keys binden.
Ich mag die heutigen standard MMOs nicht wirklich die grossteils so gemacht werden das man teilweise nur zugucken muss um weiterzukommen.


----------



## floppydrive (31. Januar 2013)

Severas schrieb:


> Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.
> 
> Ein paar aktionen wie digging, mining und so zeug kann man auf Keys binden.
> Ich mag die heutigen standard MMOs nicht wirklich die grossteils so gemacht werden das man teilweise nur zugucken muss um weiterzukommen.



Ein gutes Interface oder eine gute Usability heißt nicht das ein Spiel dadurch zum Selbstläufer wird wo man nicht mehr unternehmen muss.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Januar 2013)

Severas schrieb:


> Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.
> 
> Ein paar aktionen wie digging, mining und so zeug kann man auf Keys binden.
> Ich mag die heutigen standard MMOs nicht wirklich die grossteils so gemacht werden das man teilweise nur zugucken muss um weiterzukommen.


Naja, der Punkt ist für solche Sachen wie "Digging und Mining" und dem restlichen "Meta-Gaming" kann es ja gern 'n bisschen umständlicher sein. Aber für einen Kampf will ich intuitiv und schnell reagieren. Da turnt mich das geklicke bei Wurm dann leider schon ziemlich ab.


----------



## Severas (31. Januar 2013)

Naja, das meisste geklicke in deinem Video kam vom Bogenschiessen, muss man ja nicht, zudem PVP Server, das man da reagieren und hecktisch sein muss is normal, man denke nur an das irre geklicke bei anderen PVP MMOS.

Im kampf gegen Mobs läuft eigendlich fast alles automatisch ab.

Also....so wie im Video spiel ich in keinster weise.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Januar 2013)

Severas schrieb:


> Naja, das meisste geklicke in deinem Video kam vom Bogenschiessen, muss man ja nicht, zudem PVP Server, das man da reagieren und hecktisch sein muss is normal, man denke nur an das irre geklicke bei anderen PVP MMOS.



Es geht nicht ums "reagieren und hecktisch sein", ich spiele seit Release Darkfall, also ich suche sowas. Das bei Wurm scheint für mich nur das ganze Gegenteil zu sein: Es ist viel zu langsam und die Aktionen scheinen extrem umständlich bedienbar zu sein. Das finde ich halt schade, sonst sieht Wurm nämlich richtig gut aus.


----------



## Severas (31. Januar 2013)

Naja, Wurm ist ein 2D Java Spiel was 3D nur vorgaukelt, ka ob das alleine schon einschränkungen bedeutet die eine richtige 3D Engine nicht hätte.

Kenne mich da nicht aus um zu sagen obs an Java liegt oder nicht.


----------



## Ogil (31. Januar 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums "reagieren und hecktisch sein", ich spiele seit Release Darkfall, also ich suche sowas. Das bei Wurm scheint für mich nur das ganze Gegenteil zu sein: Es ist viel zu langsam und die Aktionen scheinen extrem umständlich bedienbar zu sein. Das finde ich halt schade, sonst sieht Wurm nämlich richtig gut aus.


Es spielt sich auch unglaublich hakelig. Probier es doch einfach mal aus - kannst es ja kostenlos antesten. Ich hab es mir vor ein paar Wochen auch mal angeschaut (DF-Beta-Frust sei Dank). Man sieht wirklich viele gute Ideen und diverse Dinge gefallen mir auch gut - aber als Gesamtpaket ueberzeugt es irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2013)

So cih hab mir das mittlerweile auch mal angeschaut. Nach dem Tutorial hat man ja noch das Gefühl, das Spiel spiele sich relativ einfach. Dann ist man in der neuen Welt und gleich mal hoffnungslos verloren. Aber sowas ist nichts neues für mich, kannte ich schon von Scherbenwelten, Mankind und Eve Online. Also zuerst mal das Wurm Online-Wiki angeschaut. Das wäre auch extrem verbesserungswürdig...hab ein Bisschen das Gefühl, dass das hauptsächlich als Referenz erschaffen wurde und nicht als Hilfe...
Das böse Erwachen kommt relativ bald, nämlich, wenn man zwei Stunden feststellt, dass irgendwie überall alles verbaut ist und die Welt doch nicht so gross ist, wie man ursprünglich eigentlich geglaubt hat. Was ausserdem extrem nervt ist, dass der Horizont sehr weit ist, aber die Anzeige der Gebäude eben genau nicht. Also ists am Anfang normal, dass man mal 10-15 Minuten um nen See rum läuft, nur um dann festzustellen, dass dort auch alles verbaut ist, obwohl man ja wegen dem doofen Horizont dachte, es sei ein tolles Stück Land.
Wenn man sich dann doch endlich dazu entschlossen hat, irgendwo zu siedeln, wo die Nachbarn halt trotzdem allgegenwärtig sind, ist man wieder an dem Punkt, an dem man merkt, wie schlecht das Wiki eigentlich ist...
Hat man dann irgendwann endlich mal rausgefunden, was man jetzt eigentlich genau tun muss, um nen Hammer herzustellen (der ja ein Schritt von vielen ist um überhaupt irgendwas bauen zu können), ist man auf der Suche nach den Materialien, stolpert aus Versehen nen Hang runter, der nen halben Meter hoch ist und bricht sich dabei das Bein. Von nun an wird also gehumpelt...toll...denn man hat ja keine Bandagen und nix.
Irgendwann findet man dann zufällig noch raus, dass beim Drop von hergestellten Items ne Kiste erscheint, die man endlich mal zum lagern brauchen kann (fand ich auch nirgends im Wiki und aus dem Tutorial hab ich das auch nicht gelernt...). Nun bearbeitet man also sein Holz und ist irgendwann endlich soweit, dass der Hammer fertig ist. Dann fällt einem auf, dass man kaum noch Wasser und Nahrung hat. Wasser ist ja kein grosses Problem, aber Nahrung halt schon. Dafür braucht man ja Ton (Clay). Also mal auf die Suche nach Ton machen. Dabei wird man von nem Berglöwen angegriffen. Kein Problem, hab ja ne Startausrüstung mit Schwert und Schild. Nur doof, dass im Tutorial nirgends erwähnt wurde, wie man kämpft. Ich hab echt alles ausprobiert: Waffe im Inventar aktivieren, Monster anvisieren, Rechtsklick, keine Angriffsmöglichkeit...ok, auf der linken Seite vom Bildschirm kann man die Haltung einstellen, also von Defensiv auf Offensiv gewechselt. Nichts passiert...der Löwe macht ja glücklicherweise nicht soo wahnsinnig viel Schaden, also geht das Geklicke weiter. Nach gefühlten zehn Jahren stirbt man letztendlich, hat dem Löwen NULL Schaden gemacht und weiss immernoch nicht, wie kämpfen eigentlich funktioniert. Egal, man wird ja wiedergeboren. Mittels Kompass müsste man ja eigentlich den Weg zur Leiche wieder finden können, aber oh wunder...der Kompass gehört nicht zur Starterausrüstung. Von nun an gehts also ohne Kompass weiter und selbstverständlich hat man absolut keinen Plan, wo man vorher gestorben ist. Insofern: Leiche und alles Erarbeitete aufgeben und "nochmal neu anfangen" (also nicht Charakter neu erstellen, sondern halt neue Ausgangsposition mit der Startetausrüstung ohne Kompass).
Man weiss jetzt also, man braucht Ton, also sucht man sich Ton. Einfach so findet sich ja nirgends Ton, es sei denn, man ist ein Glückspilz. Also mal das Internet nach Karten durchforsten. Landschaftskarten sind relativ schnell gefunden, nur sind die alles Andere als Up To Date. Die Starterstadt ist glücklicherweise immer eingezeichnet, ansonsten stimmen die eingezeichneten Städte überhaupt nicht. Da steht zwar, das Datum der Karte sei in 2013 aktualisiert worden, aber ich hab im Ernst von 20 besuchten Städten grad mal eine gehabt, die auch wirklich auf der Karte eingezeichnet war...Immerhin stimmt die Landschaft und glücklicherweise ist auch Ton eingezeichnet, also weiss man, wo man hinmuss...öhm...naja, wüsste man, wenn man wüsste, wo Norden ist, aber man hat ja keinen Kompass mehr und da man auch keine Sonnenuhr bauen kann (glaub ich zumindest) und selbst mit Sonnenuhr immernoch ein paar Ingame-Stunden warten müsste, um die Himmelsrichtungen bestimmen zu können, hilft das überhaupt nicht weiter. Also läuft man halt einfach drauf los und hofft, dass man irgendwann doch mal ne Stadt findet, die auf der Karte eingezeichnet ist...
Viele gefühlte Stunden später hat man immernoch keine der eingezeichneten Städte gefunden, aber glücklicherweise achtet man sich mittlerweile auf die Landschaft und kommt irgendwann zum Schluss, dass man sich vermutlich auf dem, dem oder dem Teil der Karte befinden muss. Wenn dort vorne ein Berg kommt, ists wohl der Teil, wenn da ein See ist, der andere Teil, etc. 10 Minuten später weiss man endlich halbwegs, wo man ist. Also sucht man nach dem Ton. Wie Ton aussieht, weiss man nicht, da das Wiki ja nicht für Hilfe, sondern als Referenz gemacht worden ist...Glücklicherweise waren die Spieler so nett, das Tonfeld entsprechend zu markieren, so dass man sich als Neuling denkt "Was ist denn das dort vorne? Muss ich mir von Nahem anschauen." und plötzlich liegt da ein Tonfeld. Jetzt möchte man also endlich mal Ton abbauen, damit man endlich mal was kochen kann, damit das grösste Problem vom Spiel endlich mal behoben ist. Nur kommen da ständig diese Fehlermeldungen. Entweder steht da, der Skill sei nicht hoch genug, um in der Nähe von Strassen zu "bauen/graben/schaufeln/wasauchimmer" oder es steht, der Skill sei zu schlecht, um auf so steilem Grund zu graben. Das ist der letzte Moment, in dem sich das Spreu vom Weizen trennt. Wäre ich normaler, nicht-masochistischer Spieler, der keine Ahnung von Spielen dieser Art hätte, würde ich jetzt definitiv aufgeben. Denn so richtig versteht man die Fehlermeldungen nicht. Schliesslich ist ja nicht mal klar, welcher Skill überhaupt gemeint ist! Da steht was von "strength", aber ob jetzt da Körperkraft gemeint ist, Willenskraft oder (was eher logisch wäre) der Graben-Skill, weiss man nicht. Auch hat man keinen Plan, ob sich nun der Graben-Skill vom Schaufel-Skill unterscheidet oder ob sich die ergänzen oder wozu da überhaupt ein Unterschied gemacht wird.
Aber man gehört ja zur Weizen-Fraktion und gibt so schnell auf. Nach zwei Stunden erfolglosem Versuch zu graben oder, den Skill irgendwoanders zu steigern und dann nochmals Ton abbauen zu versuchen, geht man halt off und schläft mal ne Nacht drüber. Am nächsten Tag ist man dann bereit für neue Taten und auch dafür offen, sich mit dem Wiki nochmals stärker auseinander zu setzen. Den Artikel zum Graben und Flach machen, den man gestern drei mal überflogen hat, liest man jetzt erst mal nochmals richtig durch und lernt dabei, dass das Spiel eigentlich aus Säulen, respektive Eckpunkten besteht, statt, wie man denken könnte, aus Rändern oder Quadraten. Man erinnert sich dunkel ans Tutorial, in dem die Höhenunterschiede von Flächen dargestellt wurden, aber ohne die Information, dass das Spiel aus Eckpunkten besteht, war das völlig nutzlos. Denn jetzt versteht man endlich auch das Prinzip des Grabens und Flach machens...naja, zumindest fast. Denn im Artikel steht noch was zum Höhenunterschied im Verhältnis zum aktuellen Eckpunkt. Aber das macht gar keinen Sinn, einfach wirklich nicht. Nehmen wir an, man hätte ein Quadrat mit 4 Ecken: A, B, C und D, wobei jeweils A und C gegenüber liegen und B und D ebenfalls. Steht man nun in Ecke A, grenzen daran also die Verbindunglinien AB und AD. Im Artikel zum Flach machen steht, man solle auf A stehen und bei BC schauen, wie sich das Level zum aktuellen Level verhält. Aber das ist völliger Unsinn! Was wirklich informativ wäre, wäre die Info, wie sich C zu A verhält, nicht die angrenzende Verbindungslinie. Denn ob der Höhenunterschied nun für B oder C hält, ist völlig offen. Einmal mehr zeigt sich, dass das Wiki nicht zur Hilfe, sondern zur Referenz gemacht wurde.

Nunja, ich bin jetzt an dem Punkt angelangt, an dem ich zu wissen glaube, was ich tun muss, damit ich endlich den Drecks-Ton abbauen kann. Da ich ja nicht weiss, welcher Skill zum Abbauen von Ton neben einer Strasse gebraucht wird (und das ja auch nirgendwo steht), bin ich halt dran, ein im Wasser liegendes Tonfeld soweit mit Dreck aufzuschütten, damit das Feld über Wasser liegt und ich somit Ton abbauen kann. Zumindest ist das meine Hoffnung...weiter kam ich bisher noch nicht wirklich.


Fazit: Das Spiel hat für mich den selben Faszinationswert wie Minecraft. Aber genau wie Minecraft machts einfach keinen Spass, wenn man mitten in voll besiedeltem Gebiet rumirren muss, bis man irgendwann mal nen kleinen Fleck Land findet, den man bebauen kann. Da ist allerdings der Vorteil von Minecraft, dass die Welt "quasi" endlos ist. Die Inseln in Wurm Online hingegen sind klein...oder zumindest die auf der ich bin. Insofern gibts auch nicht wirklich anständig bebaubares Land. Sowas nimmt extrem den Reiz vom Spiel...Aber mal schaun, ne Woche, zwei schau ich mir das noch an und dann entscheide ich erst, obs mir gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Severas (1. Februar 2013)

Wenn du jetzt noch gewusst hättest das du 64x fasten (also hungern) kannst bis du arbeitsunfähig wirst hättest dir den ganzen Spaß sparen können.  

Und die Welt ist gross, und zumindest wenn du auf dem Server Release angefangen hast auch noch nicht dicht besiedelt.
Einen Platz finden ist die 1. richtig grosse Hürde und kann gerne mal mehrere Stunden dauern.

Ich kann auch jedem der sich intressiert auch gerne unsere TS3 Daten geben, wir helfen gerne.



Wie im 1. Post schon geschrieben: Der Start alleine ist extrem hart ohne Grundwissen.

Zum Kampf: Schwert in die rechte Hand, Schild an den rechten Arm. 
Zum kämpfen muss man nix aktivieren, geht automatisch.

Das Tutorial ist derzeit unter bearbeitung und es fehlen gewisse bereiche.



Gruß
Severas


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. Februar 2013)

@Davatar
Du kannst auch im Gras nach Futter suchen. Brauchst also erstmal kein Ton. 
(ja, habe mir das Spiel jetzt auch nochmal angetan. Und irgendwie hat es nun doch gefunkt. Hab gerade ein Häusle gebaut, und versuch gerade eine Steinmauer drumherum zu ziehen, danach werd ich mich mal an das Bebauen von Feldern versuchen.)

Bin übrigens auf einem "PvP-Home"-Server. Keine Ahnung wie meine Fraktion heißt, ist die Fraktion mit dem grünen Banner () - Bauplatz hab ich da genug gefunden, die Welt sah auch schöner aus als die, in der ich zuvor war (irgendein "nicht-pvp-Server" glaube es war Celebration). Die Spieler scheinen freundlich und angeblich skillt man auch schneller.

Kannst ja gerne zu diesem Server wechseln (geht anscheinend nur durch neuen Charakter-Account erstellen). Vielleicht kann man sich gegenseitig helfen. Jedoch kann ich dir nicht sagen, WO genau ich dort bin. Da ich: 

1. Ziemlich weit gereist war 
2. Nach einem späteren Einloggen tot war und wieder woanders war und 
3. dann wieder ein wenig weitergereist bin - und kein Kompass besitze



Ich hoffe, dass ich wenigstens bei einem weiteren Tod mein Haus wiederfinde oder wenigstens beim Haus respawnen kann.

Edit sagt: Mein derzeitiger Server heißt "Serenity" - wenn ich das jetzt richtig mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Davatar (14. Februar 2013)

Alsooooo mittlerweile hab ich das Spiel den einen oder andern Abend lang gespielt. Um WurmOnline in einem Satz zu beschreiben, zitiere ich am besten nen Spieler aus dem Chat neulich:
"WurmOnline is Minecraft with a very big 'I hate myself'-factor."
Das Spiel ist eigentlich wahnsinnig grinding-intensiv, allerdings macht Grinding in dem Spiel gar keinen Spass (und zwar egal in welche Himmelsrichtung man zu grinden versucht). Das spielt aber eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt ne grosse Rolle, da eigentlich in WurmOnline der Weg das Ziel ist. Das klingt jetzt seltsam, funktioniert aber wie folgt:
Alles, was man baut, verfällt irgendwann (durch den Ingame Decay-/Verfall-Faktor). Daher sind sämtliche Ergebnisse (vom Terraforming abgesehen) eigentlich nur mittelfristige Errungenschaften. Die wirklichen Errungenschaften sind die Skills, denn die verfallen nicht - solange man nicht stirbt. Jede Aktion, die Skillgain zur Folge hat, ist somit effektiv eine Errungenschaft, auch wenn sie nur relativ gering ist.
Das Spiel macht mir echt Spass, allerdings ist die Anfangs-Euphorie bereits verflogen. Die kam auf, nachdem ich endlich verstanden hatte, wie das mit dem Graben wirklich funktioniert. Jetzt, nach 2 Wochen, logg ich einmal am Tag für ne Stunde ein und mach ein Bisschen was. Für mehr ist mir dann die Zeit irgendwie doch zu schade. Schliesslich ist das wiedermal ein Spiel, an dem man kurz für 5 Minuten hin sitzt und dann plötzlich 8 Stunden rum sind. Um solche Sachen zu vermeiden, begrenz ich mir eben die Spielzeit auf ne Stunde. Denn irgendwie ist es tragisch, wenn man die Nacht durch gespielt hat und nach ner Hand voll Tagen das gesammelte und gebaute Zeug bereits wieder halb verfällt. Das ist genau das, was mich an dem Spiel nervt. Im März geh ich für ein paar Wochen in die Ferien. Ich darf also damit rechnen, dass nachher so ziemlich alles, was ich erschaffen habe, grösstenteils verfallen ist. Wahnsinn...Den Erschaffungs-Faktor in dem Spiel find ich toll, aber den Reparatur-Faktor überhaupt nicht...
Am meisten Spass macht mir ehrlich gesagt das Terraforming. Schaufeln, Zeug rumtragen, vor Monstern fliehen und weiterschaufeln find ich erstaunlich lustig. Hat n Bisschen was vom Sandburgen bauen am Strand. Aber das Terraforming von Fels/Gebirge ist echt grauenhaft umgesetzt. Man muss extrem weiträumig freischaufeln, was oft gar nicht geht, weil man irgendwann aufs Grundwasser stösst und dann gar nicht mehr tiefer graben kann, dann sind die Felsen so extrem steil, dass man dabei klettern muss und nach 1-2 Vorgängen keine Ausdauer mehr hat und "abstürzt", dann brauchts noch nen extrem hohen Skill um überhaupt was bewirken zu können und dauert auch noch ewig. Da lob ich mir das schaufeln und baggern 
Aber am übelsten ist das Fress-System. Ich hab echt noch nie in irgend nem Spiel ein Fress-System erlebt, das wirklich ein Feature für ein positives Spiel-Erlebnis war. Nein, Fress-Systeme sind einfach immer bescheuert, stören den Spielfluss und nerven extrem. Fress-Systeme werden von den Entwicklern echt einfach nur darum eingebaut, damit man die Leute länger an der Stange halten kann. Punkt. Genau so ist das auch in WurmOnline. Das ist einfach nur bescheuert, sonst nix. Aber da ich mich stundenlang über das bescheuerte Fress-System aufregen und negativ äussern könnte, hör ich hier besser damit auf...

Was ich toll finde, ist der Kreativitäts-Faktor im Spiel. Die Möglichkeiten sind echt recht gross, sofern man den entsprechenden Zeitaufwand in Kauf nimmt. Eigentlich stört es mich auch nur begrenzt, wenn ich für ein kleines Schiff 20 Bäume fällen, kleinhacken, zig hundert Bretter basteln und ranhämmern muss. Das ist alles ok, schliesslich gehts ja darum auch im Spiel. Was mich nervt ist der Aufbau des Menus.
Ich hab mal ne Arbeit über Usability geschrieben. Damals hab ich gelernt, dass Untermenus ein Graus sind, vor allem, wenn sie in kurzer Zeit mehrfach verwendet werden müssen. In WurmOnline läuft so ziemlich jede zweite Aktion über ein Untermenu - Grauenhaft!
Möchte ich also 10 Schiffsplanken bauen, muss ich 20 Menus (10x normal und 10x Untermenu) durchgehn. Bei Schrauben sinds sogar 2 Untermenus. Für 10 Schrauben muss ich also durch 30 Menus navigieren. Natürlich bringen 10 Schrauben gar nix, sondern man braucht zB 50 Schrauben, also muss ich, um 1 kleines Schiff zu bauen, 150x durch irgendwelche Menus navigieren, nur um am Ende 50 Schrauben zu haben. Das ist echt lächerlich. Dazu kommt dann noch dieser üble Stapel-Ansatz. Habe ich 50 Schrauben im Inventar und aktiviere den "Schrauben-Baum", führe einen Rechtsklick aufs Schiff aus und sage "Schraube ans Schiff schrauben" und mache das Selbe nochmal, funktioniert das nicht. Warum nicht? Beim Doppelklick auf den Schrauben-Baum wird eben nicht der Baum aktiviert, sondern die erste Schraube. Nach dem verschrauben der Schraube ist sie weg und somit ist nichts mehr ausgewählt. Was ich nun tun kann ist, Schraube anwählen, Rechtsklick aufs Schiff "Schraube ans Schiff schrauben", nächste Schraube anwählen, wieder Rechtsklick aufs Schiff und wieder "Schraube ans Schiff schrauben". Das kann ich 3x machen, dann ist meine Aktionsliste voll. Natürlich geht bei 1/3 der Zeit was schief beim Schrauben schrauben, also muss ich die Aktion 3x öfter machen. Ich muss also nicht einfach nur durch 150 Menus navigieren, um 50 Schrauben zu erstellen, sondern auch nocht 150x Schrauben schrauben im Menu aktivieren -.-
Ernsthaft, selbst wenn ich im Chat eingeben müsste "schraube 50 Schrauben ins Schiff", wäre das tausend mal benutzerfreundlicher als dieses bescheuerte Menu-Untermenu-Aktionssystem. Das ist der Punkt, der mich, neben dem Fress-System am meisten nervt und das ist leider auch der Punkt, der mir das Spiel irgendwie vermiest.
Denn eigentlich mag ich das Spiel. Mich störts nicht mal, dass wenn ich ne Planke ans Schiff hämmere und da was von 40 Sekunden steht, ich mir bewusst werde, dass ich mit dieser Aktion 40 Sekunden meines Lebens verliere, in dem ich einfach nur drauf warte, dass in dem Spiel die Planke ans Schiff gehämmert wird. Aber dass ich dazu durch zig hundert Menus navigieren muss, damit das Schiff fertig wird, das stört mich durchaus. Dazu kommt dann noch, dass das Schiff in ein paar Wochen kaputt sein wird, wenn ichs nicht repariere...

Im Moment fesselt mich das Spiel noch extrem stark. Aber ich weiss, dass das spätestens ab April nicht mehr so sein wird. Das Gefühl, etwas zu bauen, nur damit mans später andauernd reparieren muss, ist echt ein doofes Gefühl. Vielleicht sehen das andere Leute anders, ich seh das aber so. Für mich muss alles irgendwo ein Bisschen nen Sinn haben. Es ist sinnvoll, Terraforming zu betreiben, denn das Land bleibt so wies ist, solange niemand anders wieder was ändert. Das ist sinnvoll. Aber etwas zu bauen, das ein paar Tage oder Wochen später sowieso nur verfällt, find ich völlig sinnlos. Daher bin ich auch Software-Entwickler geworden und nicht Koch. Als Software-Entwickler wird meine Software jahrelang produktiv eingesetzt. Eine Mahlzeit verschwindet innerhalb von 5 Minuten oder ner Stunde...aber auch das sehn andere Leute anders.

Wie dem auch sei. Das Spiel hat was und wenn man mal durchgeblickt hat, wies funktioniert, ists ein tolles Spiel. Ob die Langzeit-Motivation vorhanden ist, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Bei mir wird sie wohl leider wegen dem schnellen Verfall, nicht lange bestehen bleiben.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (14. Februar 2013)

Ist das köstlich geschrieben!  

Du hast eigentlich ganz gut die negativ Punkte beschrieben. Wobei mich das Fress-System gar nicht so stört. Ich geh einmal angeln, werf es in die Fritöse...ääh auf den Herd und hab was für den ganzen Tag. Oder ich brate mir ein wenig Troll/Spinnen/Wasauchimmer Fleischfilets und habe sogar Fressen für die nächsten Tage. 


Und ich hoffe das Problem mit dem "Verfallen" löst sich mit der höheren Qualität der Gegenstände. Und darin liegt auch der Vorteil meines Servers, den ich gewählt habe: Da es ein "PvP" Server ist (ein Homeserver oder wie das heißt, wo fast nur Spieler aus der eigenen Fraktion sind und es daher kaum zu PvP kommt - ich hab noch keines erlebt), erhalte ich doppelt so schnell Erfahrung. Der Grindfaktor wird also extrem zurückgeschraubt, auch wenn es dennoch noch viel Grind ist. 


(Ein Schiff habe ich nocht nicht, liest sich besonders lustig zum Herstellen, müsste ich mal machen - aber der Wald in meiner Nähe wurde fast zur Gänze abgeholzt. Daher würde mir wohl das nötige Kleinholz fehlen )


----------



## Davatar (14. Februar 2013)

Bei meinem "ersten Durchgang" wollt ich mal alles allein machen, aber wenn ich soweit bin, dass ich auch mal von den Mehrspieler-Boni profitieren will (also verschiedene Leute stellen verschiedenes her --> Warenkettenproduktion), dann erstell ich mir auch noch nen Char auf Deinem Server und meld mich dann - falls es Dich dann im Spiel noch gibt


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (14. Februar 2013)

Ja, wer weiß das schon, wie lange ein MMO einen begeistern kann. Noch tut es Wurm jedenfalls. 

Habe gerade Masonry auf 30 gebracht, nun kann ich endlich das Erdgeschoss des Hauses abreisen und mit Stein wieder hochziehen. Aber dafür bräuchte ich einen dicken Kriegshammer, um die Holzwände niederzureißen - naja mal den netten Schmied fragen, den ich kennen gelernt habe.

Und das ist auch ein großes Plus bei Wurm: Die Mitspieler sind hilfsbereit und keine Egomanen. Man hilft sich gegenseitig aus und die Begegnungen sind keine einmalige Sache, sondern man sieht sich immer wieder (logisch, wenn sie in der Nachbarschaft siedeln, aber bei modernen Themeparks ist es eher unwahscheinlich bspw. Mitspieler aus einem Dungeon danach nochmal wiederzutreffen).

Ich weiß nun übrigens wo ich siedel. Es nennt sich "Spider Island". Cooler Name schonmal, was aber noch besser ist: feine kleine bis mittlere Insel, nicht allzu weit vom Startgebiet entfernt mit genügen freien Wohnraum. Wir sind vielleicht etwa 10 Spieler, die dort siedeln - die meisten ziemlich neu.


----------



## Severas (16. Februar 2013)

Ok, mal ein paar infos zum "Fress-System"...  

Hunger und durst bestimmen die Stamina regeneration.
Zudem gibt es noch "Nutrition", unter 40% bekommt man ein skillgain malus, über 60% bekommt man skillgain bonus für alle weitere 10% Nutrition.

Das Kochen ist sehr ausgeprägt in Wurm und mit den richtigen Malzeiten bekommt man gut skillgain bonus.


Zu dem Verfall.... je geringer die QL deiner Bauwerke desto schneller der verfall, und das muss so sein damit die Welt nicht von "Kurzzeitspielern" zugemüllt wird.

Wenn du gute Ql bauen kannst, dann hält dein Zeug Monate und mehr, also man kann für die ewigkeit bauen.
Ich kann mein Gebiet was ich vor 1 Jahr auf Exodus verlassen habe immernoch erkennen, und das waren nur 40ql Mauern.

Oder man kauft sich ein Deed, dort gibts 0 zerfall und man kann sich Wachen anschaffen die einen beschützen.


Und ich kann dir auch gerne mal unsere TS daten geben Davatar, wo wir dir gerne alles erklären können was dir noch unklar sein sollte.


----------



## Xenjon (17. Februar 2013)

sag mal Serveras bist du auf Independence oder wo bist du?


----------



## Severas (18. Februar 2013)

Server Release.


----------



## Xenjon (18. Februar 2013)

ah ok , dann habe ich mich getäuscht, dachte ich wäre mal an dein deed vorbeigelaufen


----------



## DoktorElmo (19. Februar 2013)

Prinzipiell schaut das Spiel extrem interessant aus, aber irgendwie kommts mir so vor, also dauert alles ewig - einmal hatte ich den perfekten Platz gefunden, schön geebnet und dann begonnen ein Haus zu bauen. Habs aber dann lassen, ich glaub ich hätte 2 Wochen für 4 Wände gebraucht... Weiß nicht wieso man auf manche Sachen einfach ewig warten und zuschauen muss...


----------



## Severas (20. Februar 2013)

4 Wände 2 Wochen? da hast aber gründlich was falsch gemacht. 4 Wände zieh ich dir in 1 Stunde hoch.

Und auf was wartest du oder schaust du zu?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (21. Februar 2013)

Also spannend kann Wurm auch sein. Habe nun gerade meinen ersten "Raid" überlebt. Wir waren jedoch nicht die Raider, sondern wir waren das Ziel. 

Ich hab mich während des Überfalls eigentlich die meiste Zeit in meinem Haus verkrochen, hatte nur mal kurz die Glocke meines Hauses geschlagen, als ich sie gesehen habe und dann den Überfall ausgesessen. Nicht gerade heroisch, aber zu etwas anderem war mein Charakter auch nicht zu gebrauchen und eine Verteidigung stand auch nicht so wirklich. Naja, jedenfalls ich habe überlebt, es ist auch sonst keiner von unserer Insel gestorben (außerhalb der Insel schon), es wurden scheinbar nur ein paar Pferde gemopst.

Naja, den Schaden werde ich mir morgen mal begutachten, wenn die Raider weit weit weg sind.


----------



## Xenjon (21. Februar 2013)

habe sowas ähnliches erlebt nur das bei mir eine minnenwand eingestürzt ist und als ich sie wieder freigemacht habe war dahinter ein troll gewessen und hat mich kurzehand umgehauen, man habe ich mich da erschrocken. 


notiz an mich selbst, minnere nicht offdied^^


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (10. März 2013)

Ok, ich spiele nun Wurm Online seit etwa über einen Monat, aber langsam siecht die Motivation dahin. Ich habe nun alle Grundlagen geschaffen (Haus, Farm, gutes Essen, Segelboot) und es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, aber die Motivation meine Skills weiter auszubauen ist nahe 0. Ich sehe einfach keinen Spielspaß darin mehrere Stunden vor dem Monitor zu hocken und immer und immer wieder den selben Gegenstand herzustellen oder zu verbessern, nur damit ich nach einer Stunde um 0.5 Punkte beim Skill aufsteige (und ich habe schon davon gehört, die einen höheren Skill haben, die 10 Stunden dafür grinden müssen). Es würde ja nichtmal einen Grund geben, wieso ich es machen sollte, denn ob ich nun mit einem QL 30 Hammer auf den Holzblock haue oder mit einem QL 90 - das ist mir doch am Ende schnuppe, ich kann die selben Gegenstände damit herstellen. 

Gut, also da ich auf den PvE-Inhalt keine allzu große Lust mehr hatte, wollte ich eben mal das PvP des Spiels testen. Dazu habe ich mir dann mal einen Guide dazu angesehen, und nachgelesen was für Skills empfohlen werden, damit man überhaupt nützlich ist...ok, mir sind beinahe die Augen aus dem Kopp gesprungen bei den Anforderungen. 

Aber man lässt sich ja nicht gleich entmutigen und sagt sich, dass man ja nicht unbedingt diese (in meinen Augen) hohen Anforderungen erfüllen muss, wenn der Skill paar 10-20 Punkte kleiner ist als gefordert, dürfte es auch reichen. Also fing ich an. Guide sagt: Trainiere als erstes gegen eine Kuh, Schwein oder Pferd ohne Waffe, mit Rüstung und Schild, damit die Schildfähigkeit steigt, bis 30 geht es ratzfatz (50 wird für die ersten PvP Schritte empfohlen), erst danach gehe auf die Jagd gegen richtige Gegner. Ok: Ratzfatz hieß: über 2 Stunden und ich hatte meine Schildfähigkeit auf 4. 2 Stunden vor dem Monitor hocken warten und warten und warten und ab und an die Wunden verbinden und warten und warten. 

Ich kann diesen Spielspaß gar nicht beschreiben! Ich bin dennoch auf die Jagd gegangen mit nur Schildskill 4 von den empfohlenen 30. Es ging ganz gut, Berglöwen kann ich erschlagen und Bären mit zwei Anläufen ebenfalls (hierbei sei jedoch anzumerken, dass ich zuvor zusätlich meine Waffenfähigkeiten mehrere Stunden ein wenig ergrindet habe). 
Aber der "Skillgain" ist dennoch unter aller Sau und ich empfinde dieses Gegrinde eigentlich nur noch zum Kotzen und die reinste Vergeudung von Zeit - daher werde ich das wohl auch sein lassen.

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht verstehe ich Spielspaß ja falsch, aber irgendwie erwarte ich, dass ich etwas erlebe im Spiel und nicht nur immer und immer wieder die selbe Schleife abzuspulen, damit mein Skill ein wenig steigt. Ich möchte irgendetwas im Spiel tun, etwas Sinnvolles, etwas Interessantes und dabei soll mein Skill steigen. Aber das ist bei Wurm scheinbar nicht möglich. Dort ist es angesagt 5 Stunden am Stück den selben Gegenstand herzustellen oder die selbe Kuh zu schlagen, nur damit man es am nächsten Tag nocheinmal machen kann, und am folgenden Tag wieder und wieder.

Ich werde noch mindestens einen Monat weiterspielen, jedoch nicht mehr so regelmäßig und ausdauernd und den Grind werde ich versuchen zu vermeiden. Vielleicht motiviert mich das Spiel dann noch weiterzumachen, aber so wie es viele andere Spieler in Wurm tun (den ganzen Tag grinden, nur damit der Skill ein wenig steigt), so werde ich es bestimmt nicht mehr handhaben. Da könnte ich gleich an 'nem Fließband arbeiten.


----------



## Severas (10. März 2013)

Naja, würde alles zu schnell gehen wäre der Markt dahin, jeder würde alles selber machen.
Und mit hohen Skills in Rüstungs oder Waffenberufen kann man sich ne goldene Nase verdienen.
Und das bedeutet auch &#8364;uros. Nicht umsonst gehen Charaktere für mehrere hundert Euro über den Ladentisch.

Wurm ist kein Mainstream, das ist ganz klar, und man muss solche Spiele lieben, und das tun wir.

*Und wir suchen auch noch "langzeit-aktive" Mitspieler, die uns dabei helfen uns einen  Namen in Wurm zu machen als Handels-Community.*


----------



## Rifter (10. März 2013)

Das alles liest sich extrem spannend!

Was mich davon abhält, leider, das Spiel sofort zu installieren ist:

1. Die schlechte Grafik das hätte vielleicht noch vor 10 Jahren gezogen aber so was Grausames würde ich meinen Augen heute nicht mehr antun. Ja ich weiß, dass ich Grafikfetischist bin und ich deshalb manch guten Titel verpasse...

2. Das Interface/Steuerung. Mir wäre das zu viel geklicke um eigentlich einfache Vorgänge auszuführen. Eigentlich einfachen sachen wie graben sind dann wohl doch nicht so einfach - was teilweiße sicher Java geschuldet ist.

3. Zeitaufwand. Mir scheint das Game extrem zeitaufwändig zu sein. Wenn man erst mal alles bauen, craften, farmen muss hat es sicher seinen Reiz aber ist bestimmt mit dem Reallife wenig zu vereinbaren (wenn man in diesem Spiel mehr als eine Lehmhütte erreichen will) - bitte Korrigiert mich hier. Versteht mich nicht falsch! In EVE zum Beispiel hat man freie Berufswahl. Man kann sich eben aussuchen womit man sein Auskommen verdient und die erfolge stellen sich recht Zeitnah/schnell ein. 

Zusammengefasst:
- zeitgemäßere Grafik
- Intuitives Interface/Steuerung
- Skills besser beschreiben mehr Information und Übersicht über alle Skills (zumindest die Basics und den Normalen Skills
- mehr Möglichkeiten sein Auskommen zu verdienen (NPC gesteuert)
- schnellere Erfolge bzw. sollten sachen die ich baue nur im Kampf oder durchs Benutzen verloren/verrotten.
... dann würd ichs spielen.

PS: Ich such ein Spiel welchs mir Freiheiten gibt das zu tun was ich will und keine Arbeitssimulation


----------



## Severas (10. März 2013)

1. Es ist JAVA!, zeig mir ein Java Spiel mit besserer Grafik.  

2. Man kann eigendlich alles ausser craften auf Tastatur legen, also ich hab digging auf d, minern auf m, mine_up auf o, mine_down auf u, continue auf c, repair auf r, improven auf i, farmen auf f, harvesten auf h...... da geht also schon viel.

3. Es ist extrem zeitaufwändig, schreib ich ja auch immer und überall.  
Und im grunde kannst du dir auch den Beruf aussuchen mit dem du was verdienen willst, und wenn du konsequent diesen Beruf skillst, erreichst du auch relativ schnell die QL die gesucht wird. Was aber immernoch wochen dauern kann.

Die Skills sind gut beschrieben und verfügen über genügend informationen, aber wenn du nicht online bist kannst das auch nicht sehen. NPC´s gibt es nicht, aber du kannst dir einen Händler kaufen und aufstellen der deine Ware anbietet wenn du offline bist, oder über Mailsystem.
Rüstung und Waffen die du am Körper trägst bekommen nur bei benutzung schaden, dann gibt es noch Container für solche Sachenwo kein schaden entsteht.
Und wenn du Bürger einer Stadt bist bekommen Gebäude und Strukturen auch keinen schaden.

Du hast die Freiheit das zutun was du willst, und wenn du ein Spiel als Arbeit siehst, ist es wohl nix für dich.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (10. März 2013)

Keiner sagt, dass man innerhalb von einer Woche von einer Vollniete zum Superman aufsteigen muss. Ich habe jahrelang EvE gespielt, und ich habe kein Problem damit gehabt, dass ich mal paar Monate darauf warten musste, bevor ich mich in ein neues Schiff setzen konnte. Aber in EvE konnte ich wenigstens in dieser Zeit noch spielen(!), in Wurm darf ich, wenn ich einen Skill steigern möchte, in dieser Zeit nur tausende Male die selbe Arbeitsschleife ausführen. Schlussendlich darf ich mich, wenn ich an einem Abend Wurm Online starte, mich entscheiden: Entweder spielen und keinen Skillzuwachs verzeichnen oder arbeiten und wieder und wieder das selbe wiederholen und etwas Skillzuwachs vermerken.

Und schön, dass der Handel angesprochen wird. In EvE war ich leidenschaftlicher Händler. Ich habe dort mit einem winzigen Startkapital von 10 Millionen durch Import/Export ein "Handelsimperium" (ok übertrieben) zu schaffen, das mir wöchentlich paar Milliarden bescherte. Als ich Lust hatte, dann mal etwas anderes zu machen, bin ich dann auf die Produzenten-Schiene gestiegen. Der Gewinn war zwar nicht mehr so hoch, aber ich hatte meinen Spaß daran aller drei Tage mehrere Frachterladungen (Frachter = die größten Transporter in EvE) nach Jita (dem größten Handelshub in EvE) zu schleppen und ich etwas recht exotisches produzierte - keine winzig kleinen Schiffsmodule.

In Wurm hat mich es schon abgeschreckt, dass die ingame Währung zu 100 % auf harten Euros besteht. Wenn 1 Silbermünzchen im Spiel vorhanden ist, dann wurde dafür auch 1 Euro hingelegt. Wenn jemand ein NPC-Händler irgendwo stehen hat, dann wurden 10 Euro hingelegt...etc. 
Nein, bei so einem Handelssystem habe ich auch nicht so wirklich die Lust daran teilzunehmen. Zudem ist Handel in Wurm nicht so möglich wie in EvE und Selbstproduziertes würde von mir eh keiner kaufen, da ich keine Lust habe monatelang zu grinden, und ich keine QL 90+Verzauberung Sachen anbieten könnte.
Wobei ich denke, dass geschmiedete Sachen mit die einzigsten Dinge sind, die einen höheren Wert bei höherer Qualität besitzen. Denn zwischen einer QL 90 und QL 30 Rüstung ist ein Unterschied zu merken, bei einem Schiff ist es wiederum völlig egal ob es QL 10 hat und somit gerade noch seetauglich ist, oder Qualität 90. Es gibt da keinen Unterschied. Was natürlich ungemein motiviert Schiffsbauer zu werden.


----------



## Severas (10. März 2013)

Ich merke schon das es dir nicht gefällt, ist ja auch ok, aber musst du es immer wiederholen?
Ich such nur Mitspieler, das ist alles.

_*Und wir suchen auch noch "langzeit-aktive" Mitspieler, die uns dabei helfen uns einen Namen in Wurm zu machen als Handels-Community.*_


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (10. März 2013)

Ich dachte, das hier ist ein Diskussionsthread zu Wurm Online. Ich habe lediglich meine Erfahrungen/Empfindungen nach einem Monat Spielzeit geäußert. Und noch habe ich mit dem Spiel nicht abgeschlossen, da es dort doch Dinge gibt, die mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## Severas (10. März 2013)

Hm, stimmt ansich, ist auch zur diskussion gedacht, und hab mich wohl ein wenig verlesen bei dir. 

Ich mag halt solche Spiele, die mich fordern, wo ich wirklich sagen kann ich hab grosses geschafft, und ich habe mich in der Welt von Wurm verewigt durch irgendein riesiges terraform Projekt.
Das gibt es halt so in keinem anderem MMO.

Und die ganzen "0815-ich-spiels-nur-1-monat-weil-ich-dann-alles-erreicht-hab-MMOs" kann ich nichtmehr ab.


----------



## Rifter (11. März 2013)

Es gibt meiner Meinung einen unterschied zwischen "Alles erreichen", "Stetige Charakterentwicklung", "Erarbeiten" und nunja - "wirklich Arbeiten"!

Mir gefallen Spiele bei denen man alles geschenkt bekommt auch nicht, weshalb ich seit fast nem Jahr kein WoW mehr spiele.

In EVE wird man bereits früh aktiv, so kann man sich auf rudimentärer Basis als Missionsrunner, Traider, Hauler, Bountyhunter, Miner oder "was auch immer" beschäftigen... schon früh kann man seinen platz in einer riesigen Flotte einnehmen.
Das hab ich bis jetzt noch in keinem anderen MMO gesehen, dass Neulinge schon so früh am Spielgeschehen teilnehmen dürfen - effektiv. Und das ist auch meiner Meinung nach das Beste an EVE, die unheimliche Freiheit die man selbst mit wenigen Skills hat.

In Wurm, so will ich hier herausgelesen haben, macht man die selben Sachen immer und immer wieder über Wochen hinweg.
Ich könnte so ein Skillsystem nachvollziehen, klar das Holzhacken erstmals ein gewisses "können" verlangt aber mir scheint es tatsächlich so zu sein als würde man nichts anderes tun.

So zufrieden mit dem Skillsystem in EVE bin ich aber auch nicht! Es ist ein Kompromiss um zu verhindern das Leute die viel Reallife-Zeit haben (aus welchen gründen auch immer) sich binnen kürzester Zeit alles aneignen können. Zeit gesteuertes Skillen hat aber auch den Vorteil das Leute mit weniger Reallife-Zeit nicht vollkommen ins Hintertreffen geraten! 
Letztlich ein guter Kompromiss! Was aber nicht heißen soll das es nicht auch andere Lösungen geben kann...

Nochmal, wann wird Skillen zur Arbeit? Das ist die große Frage! Keiner kann dafür eine Formel darlegen. Ich, wenn ich das so hör, würde es als Arbeit empfinden. 

Wurm ist ein Nieschenspiel und die gründe liegen wahrscheinlich auf der Hand. Ich habe in meinem vorangegangenen Post nur das aufgezählt wie man meiner Meinung nach dieses Spielprinzip Salonfähig machen könnte! Denn das Prinzip ist echt spannend.

Zur Grafik: ob Java oder nicht, ich könnts mir trotzdem nicht antun .


Frage zur Ingamewährung von Wurm kann man Sielber nur mit Euros bekommen? Das wäre nur noch ein weiterer Grund warum ich in dieser Sanbox nie graben werde... Reallife Kohle in ein Spiel zu stecken ist absolutes nogo für mich! (in EVE liegen die ISK hinter der nächsten Galaxie weshalb man kein Plex kaufen muss ohne das es sonst anstrengend werden würde.)


----------



## Severas (11. März 2013)

Es gibt unzählige Leute die kaufen sich 1x mit €uros Premium und nen Deed, und unterhalten den Char und das Gebiet dann mit selbstverdientem Geld.

Es gibt aber auch Leute die stecken 100te €uros rein um glücklich zu sein.

Es gibt auch Leute die verkaufen ihre verdiente Ingamewährung gegen €uros was dann billiger ist als im Wurm Shop.

Also NEIN, man bekommt Silber nicht nur gegen €uros.


Warum ist Wurm ein Nischenspiel......

1. Es läuft zwar seit 2006, aber es wird erst seit Release 12.12.12 Werbung gemacht.

2. und das ist viel entscheidender, es spricht nicht jeden an, aber es hat seine Liebhaber, es gibt immernoch viele Leute die es seit 2006 spielen.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (11. März 2013)

Ja, man kann natürlich die ingame Währung handeln. Ansonsten hätte sie ja ihren Zweck komplett verfehlt, jedoch wird diese ingame Währung ausschließlich durch bares Geld generiert. Würde sich niemand Silbermünzen im Shop kaufen, würde es keine im Umlauf geben. Ok, ganz so stimmt es auch wieder nicht, denn für das erste mal Aboabschließen erhält man 2 Silbermünzen gratis.


----------



## Rifter (11. März 2013)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ja, man kann natürlich die ingame Währung handeln. Ansonsten hätte sie ja ihren Zweck komplett verfehlt, jedoch wird diese ingame Währung ausschließlich durch bares Geld generiert. Würde sich niemand Silbermünzen im Shop kaufen, würde es keine im Umlauf geben. Ok, ganz so stimmt es auch wieder nicht, denn für das erste mal Aboabschließen erhält man 2 Silbermünzen gratis.



Das ist natürlich wirklich heftig und spätestens da hört dann der Spaß auf.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (11. März 2013)

Weswegen ich derzeitig auf Tauschhandel mit meinen Nachbarn ausweiche.


----------



## Severas (11. März 2013)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was da so heftig dran sein soll???

Und wieso da der Spaß aufhört. Ich kapiers nicht.
Ein Monatsabo kostet 10€, billiger als alle anderen MMOs, und du bekommst dafür 1 Monat Premium und 5s


Kauf dir nen Trader für 50s, stell ihn da hin wo keiner dran kommt, sorg dafür das sein Ratio stimmt und du kannst in relativ kurzer Zeit mehr Silber rausziehen als du reingesteckt hast.

Oder du spielst es ganz kostenlos. 

Wer will kann €uros reinstecken, und ich tu das gerne um die Entwickler zu unterstützen!


----------



## Rifter (11. März 2013)

Severas schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung was da so heftig dran sein soll???



Du verteidigts das Spiel ja als hinge dein leben dran   ...



> Und wieso da der Spaß aufhört. Ich kapiers nicht.
> Ein Monatsabo kostet 10&#8364;, billiger als alle anderen MMOs, und du bekommst dafür 1 Monat Premium und 5s
> 
> 
> Kauf dir nen Trader für 50s,



Aha und ich muss erstmal 10 Monate für Premium gezahlt haben um diesen Trader zu kaufen? Dann doch lieber 50 &#8364; für 50s zahlen... aber wow 50&#8364;, da mach ich mir dann lieber n netten Abend.



> stell ihn da hin wo keiner dran kommt, sorg dafür das sein Ratio stimmt und du kannst in relativ kurzer Zeit mehr Silber rausziehen als du reingesteckt hast.



Ich kenn solche Rechnungen aus anderen Spielen... solche Milchmädchenrechnungen gehen meist nur selten auf oder nur für Leute die sich da rein hängen.




> Oder du spielst es ganz kostenlos.
> 
> 
> Wer will kann &#8364;uros reinstecken, und ich tu das gerne um die Entwickler zu unterstützen!



Dann tu das, ist schön wenn Wurm Online dir Spaß macht, will dir auch keiner nehmen. Aber lass auch andere Sichtweisen zu.

Klar das du, als Profie, ein völlig anderes verständnis mitbringst. Ich seh EVE jetzt auch entspannter als zu Anfangszeiten. Wenn mich Noobs heute über einige Aspekte von EVE ausfragen denk ich auch nur "Oh je das kann doch nicht so schwer sein" doch als Anfänger eben schon. Es ändert eben nix an der Tatsache das die Lernkurve sehr steil ist. Für die meisten vielleicht doch zu steil.


----------



## Severas (11. März 2013)

1. Nein, nur ne gegenreaktion auf deine doch recht heftige reaktion.

2. Nein, musst du nicht, kannst auch 50s für 20€ von nem Spieler kaufen, und natürlich musst du erstmal Geld reinstecken um über Zeit mehr geld rauszuholen, ist doch überall so.

3. Wir haben aus unserem Trader nach 1 Monat über 70s rausgeholt, so von wegen Milchmädchenrechnung.  
Und schwer zu verstehen ist es auch nicht.

4. Habe ich deine Sichtweise verboten? 

5. Öhm....als Profi würde ich mich jetzt nicht sehen...


----------



## Rifter (11. März 2013)

Severas schrieb:


> 1. Nein, nur ne gegenreaktion auf deine doch recht heftige reaktion.



Naja Fakt ist in jeden Silber ist mal Geld geflossen deshalb bleib ich bei meiner Aussage.


----------



## Severas (11. März 2013)

Ja aber was intressiert es dich? Heisst das du musst Silber mit €uros kaufen? 

Ich bleibe bei meiner aussage: Nein, du musst es nicht.

Die Haupteinnahmen für den Entwickler kommen durch den Kauf von Silber mit €uro und den unterhaltskosten der Deeds, denn viele Spieler bezahlen ihr Abo mit ingame Silber, was dann als Einnahme für den Entwickler wegfällt.

Würde Silber ohne bezahlung mit €uros erhältlich sein wär die Firma lange bankrott.


----------



## Rifter (11. März 2013)

Severas schrieb:


> Die Haupteinnahmen für den Entwickler kommen durch den Kauf von Silber mit €uro und den unterhaltskosten der Deeds, denn viele Spieler bezahlen ihr Abo mit ingame Silber, was dann als Einnahme für den Entwickler wegfällt.
> 
> Würde Silber ohne bezahlung mit €uros erhältlich sein wär die Firma lange bankrott.



Man könnte EVE auch völlig F2P zocken durch Plexe bzw. Ingamewährung aber die Ingamewährung generiert sich nicht 100% aus Reallife-Währung.
Das nenn ich dann schlecht Kalkuliert...


----------



## Severas (11. März 2013)

Wie lange muss man EvE spielen um sein Abo 100% durch ingamewährung finanzieren zu können? 

In Wurm kannst mit glück nen Raren Gegenstand craften und *BAM* 20s verdient.

Also mal eben 4 Monate Abo für nen 5min craft.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (11. März 2013)

Severas schrieb:


> Die Haupteinnahmen für den Entwickler kommen durch den Kauf von Silber mit &#8364;uro und den unterhaltskosten der Deeds,* denn viele Spieler bezahlen ihr Abo mit ingame Silber, was dann als Einnahme für den Entwickler wegfällt.*
> 
> Würde Silber ohne bezahlung mit &#8364;uros erhältlich sein wär die Firma lange bankrott.



Die Entwickler haben doch deswegen keine Einbußen, wenn Spieler ihr Abo mit Silber bezahlen. Ein anderer hat ja das Silber kaufen müssen. Oder beziehst du dich darauf, wenn sie Silber auch ohne Cash erwerbbar machen würden? Dann müssten sie es nur unmöglich machen, dass man mit Silber seine Spielzeit bezahlen kann, oder sie würden es wie EvE machen, dass Spielzeit gehandelt werden kann. Ich finde es halt einfach unschön, dass das Wirtschaftssystem erst ordentlich funktionieren kann, wenn irgendjemand Silber im Shop erwirbt, weil es ansonsten an einer Währung fehlen würde.

Naja, und dass man rare Items produziert, kann man ja schlecht beeinflussen, da das ganze Zufall ist, genauso gut kann man das "Glück" haben und rare Stonebricks herstellen. Aber das ist ja eigentlich auch egal, ich würde mir einfach ein Wirtschaftssystem wünschen, das auch ohne Euros auskommen würde und das Spielgeld einfach Spielgeld ist. 


Nur noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Ich würde es nicht empfehlen Spielgeld von anderen Spielern zu kaufen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man damit auch ins Klo greifen kann und dann nach der Zahlung dennoch ohne Ware dasteht. Aber das gilt für alle Spiele, nicht nur für Wurm.


----------



## Severas (11. März 2013)

Glaub mir, wer in Wurm bescheisst, der wird nicht lange glücklich sein.  

Ausserdem gibts ja immer den Händler seines Vertrauens.


----------



## avilio (14. September 2014)

auf auf die gefahr hin, dass der threat schon älter ist, muss ich als jahrelanger wurm und eve-spieler nun mal meine erlebnisse kund tun.

also man muss ja in beiden spielen kein geld investieren. von daher ist das was hier geschrieben wird ja nicht ganz richtig.

man muss nicht, aber kann und das bei beiden games. wie weit man damit kommt, ist ne ganz andere frage.



zu der skillerei:

in eve ist es doch ehrlich gesagt so, dass es für afk leute gemacht ist.
man muss nur die skillwarteschleife immer alle paar tage neu befüllen und dann kann der dümmste nach gewisser zeit fliegen, was er will. mit skill hat das schon mal gar nichts zu tun.
es ist ein kompromiss der gut ist für spieler aber besonders für die betreiber von eve, denn man muss ein bezahltes abo haben um offline zu skillen. also hier wird auch so richtig geld abgegriffen und es den leuten schmackhaft gemacht, echtes geld zu zahlen. selbst wenn sie nicht mehr richtig spielen, aber für einen eventuellen monate späteren wiedereinstieg weiter zu skillen. ich habe diese methode geliebt, aber nur um das hier mal im vergleich zu wurm online dar zu stellen.

in wurm skillt man eben in dem man sich damit beschäftigen muss, was man macht. das hat man auch bald raus, aber es sind zwei total verschiedene arten zu skillen. 

eigentlich kann man sie nicht direkt vergleichen und sagen, welches besser ist.



was die freiheit angeht, sind beide spiele das momentan beste, was es auf dem markt gibt.

ich kenne kaum was, was im gesamtpaket so überzeugt und noch so viel freiheit bietet.


sowohl eve als auch wurm sind in meinen augen novum auf diesem gebiet.



nur sollte man wurm doch erst mal gespielt haben, bevor man anhand zwielichtiger aussagen hier dann urteile fällt.

hier sind einige dinge nicht wirklich eindeutig und richtig beschrieben worden.

als beispiel nenne ich mal den sinn, warum man in wurm ehrwohl einen hohen skill haben sollte.

je höher der skill z.b. beim schmieden ist, um so schnelleres werkzeug kann mn herstellen. ein ql 90 carving knife schneidet viel schneller als eins der ql 30.

ich weiss, wie wichtig es sein kann, dass man mit schnellem werkzeug arbeitet.

zumal man z.b. auch als low char oder neuer char mit solch werkzeug super schnell voran kommen kann!

somit ist auch wiederlegt, dass man in wurm für alles eine ewigkeit braucht, wenn man mit einem neuen char anfangen möchte. eigentlich ist genau das gegenteil dank solchen werkzeuges der fall.
das kann ich durch freunde oder eine gemeinsame siedlung bekommen und brauch dafür kein echtes geld.
ich bin so also noch schneller und besser im vergleich zu einem neuen char in eve!

dort kannste tackeln in der fleet und vielleicht mal bisschen scouten. wobei es hier schon scheitert, weil das nötige know how fehlt.

produzieren oder traden geht  als anfänger so gut wie gar nicht. alleine wegen den setuern und dutzenden skills, sowei auch wieder know how, das fehlt!


also rein als anfänger betrachtet, komme ich in wurm eidneutig eher zum spielspass mit freunden, als in eve. und zwar um ein vielfaches schneller! ich rede hier auch von anfängern, mit anfänger-klnow how!


ich liebte eve und spielte es 6 jahre sehr extrem und war in der zeit an vielen grossen dingen dabei und nicht nur das, ich bin ehemaliger co leader von der sehr alten majesta empire. und zwar der echten nc und nicht dem nachgemachten block heut zu tage.
wir waren zu spitzenzeiten so viele leute, dass wir in guten anfangszeiten auch gefürchtet waren und lange das herzstück in und um  den norden war. später wurde ich von morsus mihi angeheuert, bis es dann eben irgendwann zu ende war.

wurm spiele ich seit insgesamt gut 3 jahren und hatte so viele eigene gebiete, dass ich es nicht mehr zählen kann. ich hatte viele freunde und habe die meissten server gesehen und erlebt.
nun fange ich wieder damit an um mir auch die zeit bis fifa 15 und arch age zu vertreiben.





so nun vertragt euch, jeder spielt, was er gut findet und ich wünsche euch viel spass mit einem neuen video von mir!


viel spass euch allen und grüsse aus straubing

avilio


----------



## Danny V (27. Oktober 2015)

Grüße,

kann mir hier jemand sagen, ob es einen Unterschied zwischen Wurm Online und der auf Steam erschienen Version Wurm Unlimited gibt, bzw. welche Unterschiede das im genauen sind? 

LG


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Oktober 2015)

Ist genau das gleiche, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man nun auch eigene Server aufmachen oder als Single-Player spielen kann. Vom Handling und der Bedienung her ist es aber (immernoch) genauso grausig und mittelalterlich, wie das "Original".


----------



## Danny V (27. Oktober 2015)

Okay, danke für die Info. Also könnte ich mit dieser Version auch auf den Servern des “normalen“ Wurm Online spielen?


----------

